# South Africa Game Lodges



## mulgrew1 (Jan 20, 2007)

What game lodge would you recommend?  Also, any feedback from Victoria Falls lodges would be appreciated.  Thanks, Pat


----------



## mulgrew1 (Jan 24, 2007)

*Game Lodges in South Africa*

I truly would appreciate feedback on these resorts...anyone been there? Thanks, Pat


----------



## tedk (Jan 24, 2007)

I have been by the resort but not stayed there. Because of political situation i would not go back to Zimbabwe.


----------



## jimbosee (Jan 26, 2007)

*South Africa game lodges.*

Mulgrew1,
               jimbosee here from Australia,if you go to Trip Advisor and the go to the forum pages,you can go to area forums and get some good advice.The world is such a big place and unfortunatly,we do not get to every where we want to go.Best of luck.Regards Jim Seedsman 

                  jimbosee


----------



## prasadv1 (Jan 28, 2007)

mabula game lodge is good . It is a rci gold crown. 
They got all animals except cheetahs and leopards.


----------



## mulgrew1 (Feb 19, 2007)

thanks to those who provided feedback.  We booked Protea at Kruger Park Gate for a week.


----------

